# walmart "kit" hoods



## playaslk (Jun 17, 2006)

So as I was digging through my storage, I came across a few hoods from the walmart "kits". They are as follows:
2x Models 24RFH, Rated 120VAC, 60Hz, 17W (from the 55 kit 24inch)
2x 20PFH, Rated 120VAC, 60Hz, 17W (from 10 gallon tanks, 20 inch)

These are flourescents, not incandescents. They are VERY similar to the "perfecto" series of flourescents.

My question is: what can I do with these fixtures with low monetary input?
May I modify them in any way to get better light output? Has anyone tried?

Answers which are not helpful: "trash them" "give them to me" "buy AH stuff and place inside" 

David

PS Im going to post the same thing in DIY section so dont be mad because some people dont look at both.


----------



## jake (Feb 20, 2004)

I would not use them as the basis for any DIY project, as in ODNO lighting and such, which is about the only way I can think of to increase the light output. It's better to You could probably improve the reflectors by using mylar or something similar, but it's not going to be something that makes a huge difference. 

Something that wouldn't take very much money to do is sell them and then put the money towards better lighting.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

AH Supply kits will fit in them.


----------

